

Emerging trends of Collaborative Consumption - pajju

A lot of models are starting up on this concept.<p>Collaborative Consumption is predicted as one of the most upcoming trends in 2011. A new era of sharing, bartering, lending, renting, gifting and swapping of products, time, resources and services. Even food too. Airbnb, TaskRabbit(give your time for getting your work done) and many others in this space. 
I always had these unanswered questions in my mind about collaborative consumption. I think it is best answered geographically. More to do with the mindset(developed over time in that region). I Live in India, and most people in this part of the world don't like sharing their cars or put up their house listed in Airbnb). 
Conservative and paranoid Mindset. This doesn't work for Collaborative Consumption.<p>I would love to see HN users discuss Social Behaviors in their region - (Spending, mindset etc). Also on -<p>1. Is this a viable long term model applicable to your region?
2. Is this is a Social Behavior only problem? 
3. If Collaborative Consumption works on the long run, this must bring the middle and upper classes together or bridge the gap in some way right? That's a reform in our society. Applause. It brings less differences.
======
pajju
ps: On an ending note, leave this message about your region -

(What does your region think about Collaborative Consumption?) i.e I live in
<_______> part of the world, people here think this <______> way about sharing
X,Y or Z.

This will be an useful thread for all Entrepreneurs working on this
Collaboration model -

To know social behaviors of users in other regions(Thinking of launching your
idea that best fits in some other niche market).

